# Biochemical Pregnancy?



## Mrs M (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Peter

I know nobody can give me any definite answers at the moment, but I would really appreciate your opinion !

We are on our first ICSI cycle, and had 2 blastocysts transferred (day 5) on Fri 5 September. I have suffered from severe endometriosis and as a result have blocked/damaged tubes, I also have PCOS.

Following transfer I was taking half a ritodrine four times a day, cyclogest twice a day, aspirin once a day and heparin once a day.

My test date was Mon 15/9. Following the blood test the clinic said my result was a very, very, very low positive, with an HCG level of 34 - that things could go either way. They changed my medication - no more ritodrine, upped the heparin to twice a day, cyclogest to three times a day and still one aspirin.

I went for another blood test on Wed 17/9, when my levels had crept up to 56. They still said things could go either way and left the medication the same.

On Fri 19/9 my levels went up to 179, again they left my medication as it was. They said they thought the most likely outcome was that it would turn out to be a biochemical or ectopic pregnancy. They said it was "equivocal".

I have had another blood test today, and my levels have gone up to 639. They have told me to stay on the same medication, continue to rest, and go in for a scan on Mon 6/10. They are however still being very cautious.

I'm not sure what to think ? I hardly dare get my hopes up, but on the other hand my levels are still rising.

I wondered if you could give me the benefit of your experience, and tell me what you think my chances are ?!

I hope this isn't posing you with an impossible question !

Thanks in anticipation.
Rach


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Mrs M said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I know nobody can give me any definite answers at the moment, but I would really appreciate your opinion !
> 
> ...


----------

